# Black Forest Industries Shift Knob How To.



## Srtkr1 (Jan 7, 2021)

Made a quick little DIY for the BFI shifter on my 2021.5 Atlas.
BFI’s videos were great and will be linked below but this is a little more specific.

1) First step is to remove the shifter boot, I found it’s easiest to pull from the driver side corner and work your way around the trim. There is a total of 8

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kpQhcL

2) Second lift the boot/collar up to expose the shifter rod.

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kpQL5f

3) Third, once you have access to the shifter rod you’ll need to cut the metal retaining ring off. This was honestly the hardest part. It’s a tight area and my tin snips didn’t have a tight point so I had to use a combo of snips.
efore

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kpLn6J
After

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kpLncL

4) Once the metal retaining ring is off you can simply slide the boot/shift knob off the rod. They are combined so don’t worry about the knob falling off. In this step you’ll be separating the knob and boot. In BFI’s video they were able to pop the plastic retaining piece off with a screwdriver. I wasn’t having such luck and was worried I was going to rip the leather prying. I resorted to cutting the plastic band off with a hot razor lol

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kpQKXw


----------



## Srtkr1 (Jan 7, 2021)

When you get the retaining piece off the two will separate and you’ll be left with just the boot. The shifter can be tossed in the trash where it belongs.

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kpQL4t

5) Almost done, back to the shifter rod. Once the knob/boot is off (step 3) you’ll be lift with this.

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kpLn6P

You’ll take the supplied billet collar and slide it over the rod, the set screw that’s already pre installed will need to go through the plastic portion of the rod. Imagine threading needle, this will allow you to select a gear.

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kpQaz7

6) Next once the top set screw is tight you’ll slide the bottom section to its highest point and secure it in place with the 2 supplied set screws. I highly suggest using lock tight on these. Also not a bad idea to stuff a rag around the shifter in the case of a dropped screw.

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kpLn7f

7) Ok I suck and forgot to take a picture but it’s pretty self-explanatory, you’ll take the boot and slide it on the new billet piece and secure it with the supplied zip tie. You’ll secure it to the section above the 2 set screw in the picture above. I left about 1/4 of the boot under the zip tie to give it something to bite onto. Clip the 8 points in and you’ll be left with this.

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kpQKX1


----------



## Srtkr1 (Jan 7, 2021)

8) Screw on the knob clock wise, if you’re lucky and the seem is center then congrats, buy a lotto ticket. If not don’t worry, get your allen keys out because this one isn’t supplied. You’ll need a 5 and simply loosen the screw and position the seam to your liking and tighten.








9) Final step boys and girls peel that sticker all ASMR like and position it as center as you can. Make sure you can shift through PRND and you’re all set!


----------



## Srtkr1 (Jan 7, 2021)

Here is a video link to a generic VW auto/dsg install but it’s pretty much the same.





Also the link to buy, hope y’all enjoy!








Volkswagen Auto/DSG Shift Knobs


At Black Forest Industries we manufacture performance parts for your VW / Volkswagen, Audi, BMW, Porsche, and Mini but we also provide maintenance repair parts as well. Keep your ride on the road, make it faster, or make it look better than it did on the showroom floor!



blackforestindustries.com


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Great write up! Thanks for posting. Love that brown interior by the way!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

The stock one isn't bad....no need to toss it in the trash.


----------



## Srtkr1 (Jan 7, 2021)

bgc996 said:


> Great write up! Thanks for posting. Love that brown interior by the way!


Yeah man, the full mauro interior is the only reason I went with the SEL vs the premium.



speed51133! said:


> The stock one isn't bad....no need to toss it in the trash.


I mean if you plan on putting it back on then keep it. I plan to keep the atlas for a long time and don’t plan on recouping the cost if i trade it in.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Great write up and great looking interior!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Great write-up, thanks. 

I like the deviated stitching on the newer shift boot.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

what about the button on the shifter?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

speed51133! said:


> what about the button on the shifter?


You pull up on the BFI knob to shift.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

that motion isnt awkward at all??


----------



## Srtkr1 (Jan 7, 2021)

speed51133! said:


> that motion isnt awkward at all??


Not what so ever. Maybe I’m used to it from having past cars with lock out rings (Sti trans) but even my wife isn’t bothered with it.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

What do you think of the knob now that you've been running it for a while?


----------



## Srtkr1 (Jan 7, 2021)

mhjett said:


> What do you think of the knob now that you've been running it for a while?


Love it, I’d put it in every car if I could.


----------



## Passat-Rod (Sep 26, 2021)

Thx for the write-up! Much easier to reference during install.

Looks great in my Passat GT. Lift to shift motion is very natural and intuitive.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Just a quick tip -- rather than trying to cut that clamp that holds on the shift knob, just use a wheel bolt cover removal tool like this:


















Stick the bent end into the loop on the clamp and pry back and forth. It will open up the clamp until you can pull the knob right off. No need for a snips and you can even re-use the clamp if you need to.


----------

